# Fairy-tale like orchestral film scores for reference?



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, everyone!

I'm grabbing a couple of orchestral scores for reference, specifically seeking that magical, fairy-tale wonder orchestral sound. I'm not thinking epic Lord of the Rings, more like Disney magical stuff, conjuring up childlike wonder, magic of dreams, all that stuff.

I have Willow as one reference film, and its' good, but a bit more action-adventur'y than I'm looking for. 

A good example is the opening monologue to Disney's "Beauty and the Beast", and 
another really good example for me is the music from the CG Disney film, "Tinkerbell", scored by Joel McNeely. The track "Tink Tours Pixie Hollow" is a good example.

Are there any others that people can recommend me? Thanks, everyone!

Mike


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 8, 2013)

Lady in the Water by James Newton Howard.



W


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 8, 2013)

John Williams - Hook
Danny Elfman - Edward Scissorhands
Jerry Goldsmith - Legend
James Horner - Krull

Can you tell I'm a bit 'old school' ?


----------



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> John Williams - Hook
> Danny Elfman - Edward Scissorhands
> Jerry Goldsmith - Legend
> James Horner - Krull
> ...



Join the club, my friend!

Good call about Hook, and I totally forgot about Krull, thank you! Edward Scissorhands is always a classic, I'll check that out, too.

Funny enough, I listened to Legend, and I loved it, but it wasn't fitting the style I was looking for. Goldsmith was really pushing the envelope with those synth pings... it was great, but almost an 'avant garde' fairy tale tune. If that makes sense?


Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you, Walid, for the Lady In the Water reference, I hadn't heard that before, some mystical awesomeness there!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2013)

SilentBob @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> Oh, too late. Sorry. I just noticed that you exclude *Legend*. Incomprehensible to me. :(
> 
> But how would it be with *Secret of NIMH*, also from the great Jerry?



Oh, I want to clarify, I LOVE Legend (Goldsmith Score). it's a gorgeous, wild, avant-gard'y deep piece. It's just not in the style of "magical wonderful Disney childlike wonder" thing that I'm looking for.

Secret of NIMH is a great example for me, thank you, Bob!! That one is more in the style of what I'm looking for.

I've been saturating myself in Goldsmith for the last 4 years, he's such a composing guru, and Legend is right up there with Basic Instinct, Omen, Star Trek: TNG, as killer scores. 

Mike


----------



## pkm (Aug 8, 2013)

Jim Dooley - Pushing Daisies is a great one too.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 8, 2013)

Some of the suggestions are already quite excellent.

But if you want to go back in time a little also check out Daphnis et Chloe by Ravel. 

It is heavenly and a masterful piece of music. Most beautiful choir work as well. 


Tanuj.


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 8, 2013)

The orchestra score for Edward Scissorhands was released recently, a bit pricey but worth it if you want to study it closely:

http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/


----------



## Farkle (Aug 8, 2013)

vibrato @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> Some of the suggestions are already quite excellent.
> 
> But if you want to go back in time a little also check out Daphnis et Chloe by Ravel.
> 
> ...



Great point, Tanuj, thank you very much! Off to load Daphins and Chloe into the old phone! 

Just a glorious piece of art... thank you!

Mike


----------



## sluggo (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like you've got enough....


So here's another
James Newton Howard's Peter Pan
Or am I thinking of Treasure Planet.
Or both.


----------



## bdr (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the Prelude from Fahrenheit 451 by Bernard Herrmann. Strings, harps, lots of bell percussion.


----------



## Timberland70 (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas fromHarry Gregson-Williams?


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 9, 2013)

When youa re searching for _*"magical wonderful Disney childlike wonder"* _why not take something from Alan Menken, for example his "Beaty and the Beast" score?

Or even a Disney movie, this time from good ol' James Newton Howard: Atlantis. Also a great score, but to be honest, with some strong adventure elements in it.

Best regards,
Jan

PS: Just this advice made me load the "Beauty and the Beast" score in my player. Haw, I love these Disney scores. Directly take me back to my childhood.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2013)

Every now and tnen I like to analyse and try to understand Strvinsky's orchestral suite from the Firebird, it's so full of magical orchestral effects that you could make a catalogue of them and keep them as a resource for your own compositions...

PS Stravinsky was a rocker, play the opening phrase of the firebird with a distorted guitar...


----------



## bryla (Aug 9, 2013)

When I studied Disney orchestration I found every score they used for both of the fantasias. They are easily accessible and filled with gems!


----------



## handz (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> John Williams - Hook
> Danny Elfman - Edward Scissorhands
> Jerry Goldsmith - Legend
> James Horner - Krull
> ...



Not old school, you just like the good music

I would add maybe The Land Before Time by Horner
and of course Tchaikovskys music and many other Romantic composers could be helpfull


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 9, 2013)

handz @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Thu Aug 08 said:
> 
> 
> > John Williams - Hook
> ...



Ah of course. 'The Land Before Time'! Well done with that suggestion. What a brilliant score that is.

These are all the kind of scores that made we want to write film music in the first place


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2013)

Rob @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> Every now and tnen I like to analyse and try to understand Strvinsky's orchestral suite from the Firebird, it's so full of magical orchestral effects that you could make a catalogue of them and keep them as a resource for your own compositions...
> 
> PS Stravinsky was a rocker, play the opening phrase of the firebird with a distorted guitar...



You mean like this... ??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyKdBXw43FY

=o 

Seriously, I am with you 1000 percent, Rob. Stravinsky's score to Firebird is my favorite, I forgot how many stupendous orchestral effects are in there. Thank you for the reminder, going to pull it out now.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2013)

Ganvai @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> When youa re searching for _*"magical wonderful Disney childlike wonder"* _why not take something from Alan Menken, for example his "Beaty and the Beast" score?
> 
> Or even a Disney movie, this time from good ol' James Newton Howard: Atlantis. Also a great score, but to be honest, with some strong adventure elements in it.
> 
> ...



Ooo, thank you, Ganvai, forgot about Atlantis. I'll pop that CD in.

Oh, the Disney scores are absolutely amazing, both the Menken scores, and the classics (Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty are my favorites).

Darn, I have so many good good scores to listen to now. Thank you all, great advice!

Mike


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2013)

Farkle @ 9th August 2013 said:


> Rob @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Every now and tnen I like to analyse and try to understand Strvinsky's orchestral suite from the Firebird, it's so full of magical orchestral effects that you could make a catalogue of them and keep them as a resource for your own compositions...
> ...



Haha yeah, but really the beginning of firebird would make a perfect ostinato for a Jethro Tull hit!


----------



## Geocranium (Aug 9, 2013)

"The Aquarium" by Saint Saens is probably the most "mystical" sounding song that comes to mind. 
The opening monologue to Beauty and the Beast pretty much exactly emulates The Aquarium.

Other than that, I think all of Prokofiev's songs from Peter and the Wolf greatly capture a childlike-wonderment sound. 
I grew up listening to this, so I may be a a little biased though. :lol:


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2013)

SilentBob @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> Oh, too late. Sorry. I just noticed that you exclude *Legend*. Incomprehensible to me. :(
> 
> But how would it be with *Secret of NIMH*, also from the great Jerry?



SilentBob, I owe you an apology! I just put on Legend this morning, and started listening to it again. Man, there are some GEMS in that score! The masterful choir, the mysterious textures... it's not a "magical disney" sound, but it's a tremendous, mystical score. I love it!!

Thank you for reminding me of it!

Mike


----------



## Jeremy B. (Aug 9, 2013)

E. T. -Williams
A LIttle Princess - Doyle
Black Beauty - Elfman


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 9, 2013)

Geocranium @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> "The Aquarium" by Saint Saens is probably the most "mystical" sounding song that comes to mind.
> The opening monologue to Beauty and the Beast pretty much exactly emulates The Aquarium.



It is a lovely magical piece for sure. I did a mockup of that very music for VSL recently.....

http://www.vsl.co.at/Player2.aspx?Lang=1&DemoID=6123


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2013)

Geocranium @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> "The Aquarium" by Saint Saens is probably the most "mystical" sounding song that comes to mind.
> The opening monologue to Beauty and the Beast pretty much exactly emulates The Aquarium.
> 
> Other than that, I think all of Prokofiev's songs from Peter and the Wolf greatly capture a childlike-wonderment sound.
> I grew up listening to this, so I may be a a little biased though. :lol:



Whoa, the Aquarium is spot on, one of the textures I'm looking for. Thank you!!

Mike


----------



## bryla (Aug 9, 2013)

Apart from 2nd and 3rd movement of Pines of Rome maybe Williams's Chamber of Secrets?


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> Geocranium @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > "The Aquarium" by Saint Saens is probably the most "mystical" sounding song that comes to mind.
> ...



Beautifully programmed. The Aquarium has long been one of my favorite pieces and you did a lovely job with it.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 9, 2013)

Aakaash Rao @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Geocranium @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> ...



Thanks  Yes me too. It is one of those pieces that has something really special about it. What a great composer Saint-Saens was.


----------



## nradisch (Aug 10, 2013)

Where does one go to purchase these various hollywood scores?


----------



## Farkle (Aug 10, 2013)

nradisch @ Sat Aug 10 said:


> Where does one go to purchase these various hollywood scores?



As far as I know, you can't. I am listening to the scores and transcribing them.

I attended Scott Smalley's class, so I have the hollywood scores that he gives to all students, but in regards to the ones on this list... just me, a pencil, and a lot of repeating the CD over and over again..... :shock: 

Mike


----------



## jim2b (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Mike,

There are some beautiful moments in Rimsky-Korsakov's "Christmas Eve Suite".

Not a film score, but very fairy tale like nonetheless.

Jim


----------



## impressions (Aug 11, 2013)

fantasia 2000, or the old one.


----------



## RobbertZH (Aug 12, 2013)

Advantage of looking at classical composers (instead of film music) is that it is easier to find both the music and the full orchestral score.

First of all I would recommend listening to:
- "Ma Mère l'Oye" from Ravel
This is his most fairy-tale like music (about 20 minutes long and consisting of 5 varied pieces) and is also a perfect example of orchestration (originally written for 4-hands piano and later orchestrated for full orchestra).

Another classical composer I can highly recommend is the russian composer: 
Anatoly Lyadov (and to make live more difficult, there are four different ways in which his name can be spelled)
He composed orchestral works that varies from fairy-tale like, to pastoral, to intense "action-like" music which would not be out of place in a StarWars movie.
His orchestral works includes:

- The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62 (this is his most light and dream-like music)
- Baba Yaga, Op. 56 (Baba Yaga is a scary russian witch that lives in a house that can move as it has two big chicken legs to walk on)
- Kikimora, Op. 63 (Kikamora is a female house spirit in Slavic mythology)
- Dance of the Amazon, Op. 65
- From the Apocalypse, Op. 66


----------



## bryla (Aug 12, 2013)

impressions @ Mon Aug 12 said:


> fantasia 2000, or the old one.


as I said


----------



## Farkle (Aug 12, 2013)

RobbertZH @ Mon Aug 12 said:


> Advantage of looking at classical composers (instead of film music) is that it is easier to find both the music and the full orchestral score.
> 
> First of all I would recommend listening to:
> - "Ma Mère l'Oye" from Ravel
> ...



Wow! I just pulled up the Enchanted Lake, and it's fantastic. Thank you for the new composer reference!

Everyone, thank you for the great ideas. In fact, Farenheit 451 has just the sort of textures I'm looking for, as does Daphnis and Chloe, The Firebird Suite. 

Of course, I also now have 10 other pieces to listen to, all from this great list! 

I'll post my results when I finish mocking them up (have to finish some piano and guitar arrangements first). 

Mike


----------



## RobbertZH (Aug 12, 2013)

Many film composers looked at classical composers for inspiration
and especially to the classical composers who lived around 1900.
In that period many "symphonique poems" were composed, which is very impressionistic music.

To start with a very well known composition:

Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye (Mother Goose Suite) - V. Le Jardin féerique (The Fairy Garden):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXHq4NZ1zPU

Another composition that I mentioned earlier is from a russian composer you may not know, but whose orchestral scores can be easily found/bought:

Anatoly Lyadov - The Enchanted Lake:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaZAIOxy1rk

The french composer Paul Ladmirault is even less known, but nevertheless interesting. He studied in the same composers class as Ravel. Sadly it is more difficult to find full orchestral scores from his works.

Paul Ladmirault - Brocéliande au matin (poème symphonique) (1909)
(rather Disney-like ... close your eyes and imagine walking through the forest of Bambi ... beams of light shining on the forest ground ... oops ... I got a bit lost in the music):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWwRMqoA5nI


----------

